# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] [Concours] [MAJ] Le crossover qui ne roule pas

## Flubber

Vous êtes formidables, si si, vous là devant votre écran, enfin peut-être pas toi mais lui derrière sûrement. Notre forum regorge de topics faisant appel aux talents artistiques de nos lecteurs, à leurs connaissances inépuisables sur tout les sujets possibles et imaginables, mais aussi à leur générosité.
C'est ainsi qu'une petite bande de personnes exécrables se permettent de s'offrir des jeux entre Canards comme ça juste pour le plaisir. Au travers de steamgift.com ce sont déja presque 400 jeux pour une valeur de 5500$ que ont été échangés entre les participants de ce topic. Alors on pourrait vous regarder faire et se moquer en jouant à des versions presse mais bon on s'est dit que Canard PC se devait de participer au travers d'un petit concours ...
Meryl Streep en Lara Croft, Danny De Vito en Big Daddy, Vin Diesel en Mario Bros & Elijah Wood en Sonic.
Tant de crossovers jamais exploités par les grands studios hollywoodiens, en attendant le lancement de "CanardPC Pictures Inc." (juste après le lancement d'Euro-CanardPC, plus grand parc d'attraction de la région de Montargis) nous vous proposons de créer votre crossover de rêve. Montages photos, vidéos, dessins, nous vous laissons le choix des armes. 
Vous avez jusqu'au 4 avril pour poster vos créations les plus drôles/belles/idiotes. Les plus talentueux d'entre vous remporteront : 
- Bioshock infinite & 12 mois d'abonnement
- Arma III & 6 mois d'abonnement
- Trials evolution & 3 mois d'abonnement
En parallèle à ce concours, nous lançons nous aussi notre tombola afin de vous faire gagner un exemplaire de Bioshock Infinite sur steamgift.com réservez au membres du groupe Steam CanardPC auquel vous pouvez vous inscrire ici. 
Bonne chance à tous.
Les géants verts.
Vous êtes formidables, si si, vous là devant votre écran, enfin peut-être pas toi mais lui derrière sûrement. Notre forum regorge de topics faisant appel aux talents artistiques de nos lecteurs, à leurs connaissances inépuisables sur tous les sujets possibles et imaginables, mais aussi à leur générosité.

C'est ainsi qu'une petite bande de personnes exécrables se permettent de s'offrir des jeux entre Canards comme ça, juste pour le plaisir. Ainsi au travers de steamgift.com ce sont déjà presque 400 jeux pour une valeur de 5000$ qui ont été échangés entre les participants de ce topic. Alors on pourrait vous regarder faire et se moquer en jouant à des versions presse mais bon, on s'est dit que Canard PC se devait de participer au travers d'un petit concours ...

Meryl Streep en Lara Croft, Danny De Vito en Big Daddy, Elijah Wood en Mario Bros & Vin Diesel en Sonic. Tant de cross-over jamais exploités par les grands studios hollywoodiens, en attendant le lancement de "CanardPC Pictures Inc." (juste après le lancement d'Euro-CanardPC, plus grand parc d'attractions de la région de Montargis), nous vous proposons de créer votre cross-over de rêve. Montages photos, vidéos, dessins, nous vous laissons le choix des armes. 

Vous avez jusqu'au 4 avril 14 Avril pour poster vos créations les plus drôles/belles/idiotes. Les plus talentueux d'entre vous remporteront : 
- BioShock Infinite & 12 mois d'abonnement
- Arma III & 6 mois d'abonnement
- Trials Evolution & 3 mois d'abonnement

En parallèle à ce concours, nous lançons nous aussi notre tombola afin de vous faire gagner un exemplaire de BioShock Infinite sur steamgift.com, réservée aux membres du groupe Steam CanardPC auquel vous pouvez vous inscrire ici. 

[MAJ] : Bon devant votre imagination débordante, nous repoussons la date limite du concours au 14 Avril, les gagnants seront annoncés dans le n°275 de CanardPC. Donc profitez de ces 12 jours de rab pour peaufiner ou créer de nouveau montage, les meilleurs seront publiés dans le mag. Bonne chance à tous. *Make us Proud*.

Bonne chance à tous.
*Les Géants Verts.*

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## -=dolido=-

Tadaaaaaa

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a de l'idée. Bon pardon par avance je le mets ici sinon certain vont passer à coté.



Je vous avais dis que c'était pas génial.

----------


## Adramelek

J'assume à peine ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kami93

Coucou les canards, un petit délire fait de copié collé dégueu  :B):

----------


## J-D

Deux vieux machins fait il y a quelques années:

Jeanmichelwarrior légende vivante que ça s'appelle. 


Splinter cell chat theory. (Posté sur le topic des chats et des piou-piou)


Et ça c'est nouveau tout chaud. Ramzan kadyrov en Lokken de Total Annihilation: Kingdoms. 


Achète ce jeu vite vite! Pas cher monsieur, seulement 2.39$ sur GOG.

----------


## Goji



----------


## Don Moahskarton

On a le droit que de toshoper des affiches, ou on peut imaginer des nistoires, des screens du jeu, un gameplay, une musique... ?

----------


## viker

Voici mon crossover pour super production hollywodienne.

----------


## sosoran

Je suis super content que mon idée initiale ai si bien marché, bonne chance à tous pour gagner ces lots  ::):

----------


## Bah

Ha ha mimi mathy !!!

Moi je fais un crossover vraie vie et j'espère ne jamais tomber contre lui en multi, aucune chance !

----------


## moindre

Manuel  ::lol::

----------


## elFuego

Pour qu'Adra se sente moins ridicule :

----------


## Flubber

> On a le droit que de toshoper des affiches, ou on peut imaginer des nistoires, des screens du jeu, un gameplay, une musique... ?


On vous laisse le choix des armes, tout est permis.

----------


## Captntaverne

Fichtre le temps de faire mon montage y a déjà un totalwar... m'enfin je pose le mien ça m'avait sauté aux yeux lorsqu'il avait fait la couverture :

----------


## M0zArT

Vladimir "The Heavy" Poutine

----------


## Diwydiant

En avant première, je vous présente l'affiche de mon prochain film :

*Leffe four Déd**(é)*




J'ai gagné ?

 :B):

----------


## Mr Ianou

> On a le droit que de toshoper des affiches, ou on peut imaginer des nistoires, des screens du jeu, un gameplay, une musique... ?


Ce que tu veux mon vieux même avec un paquet de bonbecs si tu veux faire Candy crunch saga : the movie.

----------


## elFuego

Allez hop, je me suis senti inspiré .
Au cas où, le casting :
La crampe, Vin Gasoil, Vincent Caspy, Micheavy Chiklis, Clive Owheadshot, Joseph Gordon-Lescout, Samuel "cyclope" Jackson, Stephen Colbert

----------


## cawotene

On est obligé de faire un crossover film - jeu vidéo, ou alors on peut faire un crossover jeu vidéo - jeu vidéo ?

----------


## moindre

J'avais pas fait attention, il faut à tout prix un acteur? Un politique ça passe ( ça reste des comédiens donc...) ?

----------


## Vader_666

Crossover EA, SimCity, Sims, Blade, voix pourries, son de merde, musiques exotiques.


J'espère seulement que c'est quand même éligible pour le concours en fait...  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

Ok, Vader président !

C'est une trappe !

----------


## Louck

Hihi j'ai déconnecté quelqu'un!

----------


## J-D

Tremble Steven spielberg, tremble§§§§§

----------


## Vader_666

Pas mal l'utilisation de l'intro de Code Quantum ! C'est une bonne idée !  :;): 

Sinon je pense que je vais faire une V2 de ma vidéo. Y a des blancs à combler et j'ai eu quelques petites idées en plus :P

----------


## purEcontact

Jean dujardin dans le rôle d'Ezio Auditore (AC Revelation) :

----------


## Mr Ianou

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/86aa9ec...a05fce3682.jpg


Magnifique goji.

Et pour les vidéo pas de problème pour les V2 surtout qu'il y a du potard la dessous.

Mais on perd pas le fil.

Et on a rien contre les montage mal foutu.

Le Tomb raider/mimi mathy envoi autant du pâté a mes yeux.

----------


## purEcontact

J'avoue que je suis jaloux du talent de Goji  ::o:

----------


## Diwydiant

Je n'ai jamais gagné de concours CPC...

Jamais...


Mais celui-là, j'y tiens.

Donc, après ma première proposition, j'ai l'honneur de vous offrir mes autres modestes œuvres :




















Et ma petite fierté :







 :B):

----------


## purEcontact

> Sinon tu n'aurais pas pu donner un peu plus de joue à Dujardin ?


Il est barbu ! :x

JUSTICE ! :

----------


## Diwydiant

Dis moi, purE, ne le prend surtout pas mal (s'ilteplaits'ilteplaits'ilteplaits'ilteplait), mais qui as-tu mis sur Vaas ?

----------


## Pimûsu

Nan je vois pas de plagiat, mais une innovation, j'ai connu isuu du même coup :D
Mais bon après coup, je me suis dit qu'il aurait sans doute fallu attendre la fin du concours pour le faire.

Cadeau pour la peine !

----------


## purEcontact

> Dis moi, purE, ne le prend surtout pas mal (s'ilteplaits'ilteplaits'ilteplaits'ilteplait), mais qui as-tu mis sur Vaas ?


Je ne le prends absolument pas mal puisque je savais en le faisant que peu de monde le connaîtrai : Mark Salling - Puckerman dans Glee (série TV pour ado)

----------


## Pimûsu

Pure s'est donc auto éliminé en affichant ses goûts pour un acteur qui a tout de même joué dans Walker Texas Ranger !

D'ailleurs ! Aucun montage avec chuck ? Ha si, LeChuck m'enfin bon... :P

----------


## Diwydiant

Et mon BioChuck, c'est du Songbird ?

 :tired: 


 ::P: 

Quant à attendre la fin du concours, je ne voyais, pour ma part, par l'intérêt, vu que je n'aurai pas le temps / les idées réalisables d'ici-là...



@PurE : effectivement, je ne pouvais pas saisir cette référence...

 :;):

----------


## Pimûsu

Pareil, d'ailleurs j’espère que ceux qui ont annoncé des projets vont pouvoir les poster avant la fin !

CPC va devoir imprimer un numéro spécial rien que pour les montages xD

Je m'arrache, bon week-end folks !

----------


## Diwydiant

Cheers, mate.

 ::):

----------


## antoine12

Bonjour,



---------- Post added at 17h11 ---------- Previous post was at 16h04 ----------

Un crossover de blade runner (le jeu, lui même crossover du film) et columbo. 



---------- Post added at 18h02 ---------- Previous post was at 17h11 ----------

----------


## Woshee

Blade Runner et Evil Genius sont chouettes !

----------


## Diwydiant

Toujours est-il qu'on ne sait pas à quelle heure je serais désigné gagnant les résultats tomberont...

 :B):

----------


## cawotene

:;):

----------


## moindre

Bah voilà, là c'est un crossover. J'aime cette façon dont Tom Hanks s’incruste.

----------


## Captntaverne

Ma promotion des acteurs français continue, avec le top du top de la modernité, des jeunes talents d'aujourd'hui dans une superproduction futuriste et intellectuelle!

----------


## ian0delond

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/cf07143...0bdc35054d.jpg


Il a attendu le dernier moment pour jouer ses cartes, le fourbe.  ::(:

----------


## Cyth

Tous avec moi: mélan-mélan mélanchon ! mélan-mélan mélanchon !  chon-chon mélanchon !   ::ninja::

----------


## cawotene

> Il a attendu le dernier moment pour jouer ses cartes, le fourbe.


Pour une fois que ma fainéantise extrême m'a servie à quelque chose...  ::P:

----------


## Silver

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a3e43e5...06339b63c5.jpg
> 
> Tous avec moi: mélan-mélan mélanchon ! mélan-mélan mélanchon !  chon-chon mélanchon !


Excellent le Mélanchon ! Je ne verrai plus le jeu de la même façon maintenant que j'ai vu ce montage.  ::P:

----------


## moindre

Un dernier pour la route:

----------


## Higgins

Oh, c'est pas laid!

----------


## Diwydiant

Cela fait 12heures et 47 minutes que je croise les doigts... Je vais finir par avoir une crampe, si ça continue... 

 ::P:

----------


## eKaps

Les gagnants seront annoncés dans le magazine d'après le premier post. Tu peux décroiser un moment  ::P: .

----------


## Diwydiant

Mince, j'ai mal lu...

 :Emo: 

Je suis tristesse et frustration, moi qui trépignait tel une jouvencelle au moment de sa nuit de noce...

 ::|: 



Mais bon, comme disait le poète :




> Tu as des doigts ? Croises-en un max !

----------


## ian0delond

Bon je vais sûrement ne pas faire d'autres montages. 
Alors je félicite les autres participants, c'était aussi marrant a voir que chronophage à faire.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Bon je vais sûrement ne pas faire d'autres montages. 
> Alors je félicite les autres participants, c'était aussi marrant a voir que chronophage à faire.


La même ici... Et, en parlant de chronophagie, je remercie aussi ma Chère et Tendre d'avoir supporté mes "Oh, je sais, j'ai une nouvelle idée" toutes les 10 minutes pendant deux semaines...

 ::):

----------


## Cyth

J'en rajoute 2 nouveaux (peut-être plus si l'inspirtation me vient après):




Edit: finalement oui:

----------


## ian0delond

J'ai craqué. Un dernier montage...

----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8c92f75...c141637bd1.jpg


Excellent ce Evil Genius !

----------


## Diwydiant

Gniiiiiiiiiiiiii, cette attente des résultats me tue...

 :Emo: 


Pour preuve, voilà en avant-première une photo de moi en train d'attendre la sortie du magazine pour pouvoir sauter de joie ou tomber au 36ème dessous :

----------


## olaf

:^_^:

----------


## Diwydiant

::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Il n'y a aucune trace des résultats dans le nouveau CanardPC...



 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 

Je croyais à une annoncé avancée de 15 jours, un poisson d'avril en retard pour nous pousser à acheter le 274, mais non... 

Je n'en puis plus...

----------


## Goji

Le concours est clos depuis hier, comment voulais-tu que les résultats soient sur ce numéro ?
Plus longue est la chute, plus douloureux peut être l'attérissage, je te conseille de penser à autre chose pour quelque temps  :;): 
En tous cas j'aimerais pas être la place du jury.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Le concours est clos depuis hier, comment voulais-tu que les résultats soient sur ce numéro ?
> Plus longue est la chute, plus douloureux peut être l'attérissage, je te conseille de penser à autre chose pour quelque temps 
> En tous cas j'aimerais pas être la place du jury.


On parle d'un jury composés de membres éminents de CPC, des êtres suprêmes, 50% hommes, 50% machines, 50% messies... 

 :B): 

Bon, je vais me faire défoncer la tourelle sur WoT en attendant... Ou corriger des copies, tiens...
 :B):

----------


## Woshee

> Bon, je vais me faire défoncer la tourelle sur WoT en attendant... Ou corriger des copies, tiens...


Tout s'explique ! C'est facile d'avoir le temps de faire autant de conneries si t'es prof ! 

Arbitre, y'a triche !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En tous cas j'aimerais pas être la place du jury.


Moi si.
Comme ça je pourrais voter pour moi  :Cigare:

----------


## captain_torche

> Tout s'explique ! C'est facile d'avoir le temps de faire autant de conneries si t'es prof ! 
> 
> Arbitre, y'a triche !


C'était pas évident au vu de son avatar ?

----------


## Woshee

> C'était pas évident au vu de son avatar ?


Il aurait pu être petit

----------


## Diwydiant

:tired:

----------


## Flad

Vlà le sous-titre de "Prof"  :^_^:

----------


## Diwydiant

Moui, je sais... 

 :Emo: 

Alors que le Saint des Saints, le Maitre des Maitres, le Grand Glubber Originel sait quel sous-titre me rendrait heureux...

 ::rolleyes::  

 Bien que je sois fier d'être le travelo du forum.   ::P:

----------


## Darkloofy

tu m'a tout juste tué   :;):  j'approuve!

----------


## Captntaverne

Fausse alerte Diwydiant! (je suis sur que tu mates ce topic en boucle... allez courage c'est demain, t'as qu'à corriger des copies pour occuper ce mercredi ::ninja:: )

----------


## Diwydiant

Mon petit coeur n'a fait qu'un tour, je l'avoue...   :Emo: 

Et tu ne crois pas si bien dire en parlant de copies a corriger...
 ::|: 

Vive les verbes irréguliers et la fête du travail...

 ::lol::

----------


## eKaps

Il te reste toujours un autre concours au cas où  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Diwydiant

Classe.

 ::o: 

Par contre, j'espère qu'une news égayera cette Fête du Travail.

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Goji

Bravo aux gagnants, j'accepte avec grâce la place d'invité d'honneur, avec 2 montages de mon cru sur la page de droite  :Cigare:

----------


## Chan

Bravo pour ta légion d'honneur tout de même. J'attends toujours mon canard  ::|:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Bravo aux gagnants, j'accepte avec grâce la place d'invité d'honneur, avec 2 montages de mon cru sur la page de droite


Je n'ai pas encore le magazine (seulement ce soir), mais merci beaucoup...

 ::): 

La bataille fut rude, mais prenante...

----------


## olaf

> Bravo aux gagnants, j'accepte avec grâce la place d'invité d'honneur, avec 2 montages de mon cru sur la page de droite


Tout pareil! Ca a toujours son petit coté  :Cigare:  d'avoir sa place dans le magajine, même dans le tableau d'honneur  ::happy2:: .

----------


## Captntaverne

Et m.... j'ai pas reçu mon numero :Emo: 
Gros snif.

----------


## Diwydiant

Par contre, je me demande quand les lots seront dispatchés, et quand les abonnements débuteront...

 ::lol:: 

---------- Post added at 20h09 ---------- Previous post was at 19h12 ----------

Par contre, je sais que les jeux sont faits, mais je tenais à remercier mon producteur l'équipe des Géants Verts et Canard PC en général, pour leur bonté et le cœur qu'ils mettent pour faire vibrer notre communauté.

Merci, mes canards...

 ::):

----------


## Captntaverne

> Par contre, je me demande quand les lots seront dispatchés, et quand les abonnements débuteront...
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h09 ---------- Previous post was at 19h12 ----------
> 
> Par contre, je sais que les jeux sont faits, mais je tenais à remercier mon producteur l'équipe des Géants Verts et Canard PC en général, pour leur bonté et le cœur qu'ils mettent pour faire vibrer notre communauté.
> 
> Merci, mes canards...


Oh le saloupiaud! Ca sent les remerciements au jury ça...
J'pensais m'contenter du facteur, j'vais faire appel à mon homme de main...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bravo aux gagnants !! Y'a de jolies idées et de jolies réalisations quand même !

----------


## Diwydiant

> Oh le saloupiaud! Ca sent les remerciements au jury ça...
> J'pensais m'contenter du facteur, j'vais faire appel à mon homme de main...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d64d39b...4f3f52032c.jpg


'Tain, la Classe...

 ::o: 

Dis moi, comment tu donnes un tel effet "peinture" aux visages ?  ::wub:: 

Parce que, franchement, ton French Immigrant DLC et celui-ci sont vraiment magnifiques.

Et merci, Jul    :;):

----------


## Captntaverne

Pour fernandel c'est pas dur c'est l'affiche de "la table aux crevés" qui est déjà peinte. D'ailleurs faut que je le chope ce film.

----------


## ian0delond

félicitations aux gagnants.



 ::ninja:: 
2 montages publiés  ::):

----------


## Captntaverne

Woputain! 2 pages, deux images... je suis fou! C'est pas dans mes habitudes (...) mais je vais m'ouvrir une bière de ce pas!


Spoiler Alert! 


Bravo Diwy (et si tu n'aimes pas ton prix on échange! ::trollface:: )!

----------


## cawotene

> Woputain! 2 pages, deux images... je suis fou! C'est pas dans mes habitudes (...) mais je vais m'ouvrir une bière de ce pas!
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bravo Diwy (et si tu n'aimes pas ton prix on échange!)!




Spoiler Alert! 


Du coup, si j'ai bien compris les gagnants sont toi, diwy, et ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Et moindre, pour son montage Un Prophet   ::): 


@Captntaverne : Je n'ai jamais touché à un Arma, je ne suis pas sûr de l'apprécier à sa juste valeur (

Spoiler Alert! 


Mais je vais tout faire pour

)  ::trollface::

----------


## Chan

Bien joué Diwy en tout cas ^^
Félicitations aux autres également  :;):

----------


## Captntaverne

Spoiler Alert! 


BRAVO MOINDRE!




Spoiler Alert! 


ENFLURE! ::wub::

----------


## Diwydiant

Spoiler Alert! 


Spoilers...

Spoilers everywhere...

 ::wub::

----------


## eKaps

Vous avez fait capoter leur opération marketing en balançant le nom des gagnants. ::(:  Plus personne ne va acheter le canard !

----------


## sissi

Je viens de voir que j'étais pas dans le mag, j’arrête donc mon abonnement à la webcam de la rédac en représailles.

----------


## Captntaverne

::cry::

----------


## Diwydiant

> Je viens de voir que j'étais pas dans le mag, j’arrête donc mon abonnement à la webcam de la rédac en représailles.


Je veux bien le récupérer, en guise de soutien...

 ::):

----------


## sissi

> Je veux bien le récupérer, en guise de soutien...


Petit, tu voudrais pas assister à ce que nous les abonnés avons vu. brrrr

Sinon, bien joué aux gagnants. y'avait du niveau.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Petit, tu voudrais pas assister à ce que nous les abonnés avons vu. brrrr


J'ai le cœur bien accroché, j'ai déjà regardé "Bambi"... SANS PLEURER !!!

----------


## sissi

> J'ai le cœur bien accroché, j'ai déjà regardé "Bambi"... SANS PLEURER !!!


 Avant ou après son blanchiment ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Oh, ne fais pas l'enfant...

----------


## purEcontact

> Vous avez fait capoter leur opération marketing en balançant le nom des gagnants. Plus personne ne va acheter le canard !


Bah grâce au sacro-saint "1er mai", j'aurais pas mon canard avant le milieu de la semaine prochaine donc quelque part, je suis content d'avoir la liste.

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

Bravo aux participants c’était vraiment de chouettes montages!   :;): 

Mon préféré étant le French Emigrants DLC,  putain si un tel truc existait réellement j’achèterais direct!  :^_^:

----------


## Captntaverne

Hop cadeau :

----------


## moindre

Tu fais bien de le poster après la fin du concours celui là.  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon j'ai enfin acheté le canard .  

Spoiler Alert! 


Merci la rédac

.
J'ai zappé le coup du CMJN, du coup c'est tout noir.  :Emo: 

Bravo à tous les participants ( mention spéciale au frénétique sérial-monteur Diwy 1er et au vintage-crossoverer Captntaverne), ce fut un joli concours et bien fourni, vivement le prochain.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le prochain c'est maintenant.

----------


## Topper Harley

J'ai eu la bonne surprise de me retrouver en page de droite avec mon Francis Lalanne de Riv! 

Merci à Canard PC et bravo aux gagnants !

----------

